# Wrist strain/sprain?



## Storm (Jun 16, 2004)

HI there

just wondered what you should do for a wrist sprain. Like an idiot I wasnt thinking and  tried to stop a backwards takedown by putting my arm out too far an using my hand to take the weight of the fall which over extended my wrist.  Result - very sore cant see brusing or swelling but cannot now take any weight on the flat of my palm (can't do a press up on the flat of my hand, can on my knuckles and can still make a fist).  Should this be strapped?  Need to fix ASAP as have a gradding in nine days.

Appreciate some advice.

D


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, strap it.  Apply ice and heat alternately.  Hopefully, it won't get to the point of getting bursitis.  Don't push yourself, but keep it wrapped between now and your grading.  

I got bursitis when I hyperextended my wrist some years ago.  I had to have it drained twice, but even with that draining treatment, I had a hard time putting weight on it through the years.  However, getting back into martial arts and working out on weights slowly helped bring it back to the original range of motion, flexibility, and strength. 

If it still bothers you after grading, look into doing some physical therapy for your wrist.

- Ceicei


----------



## Storm (Jun 16, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Yes, strap it.  Apply ice and heat alternately.  Hopefully, it
> - Ceicei



Thank you for that, will give it a crack.  Any special tape that you should use for strapping?


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 16, 2004)

I would just ice it off and on for the first 24 hrs.  I think heat will just make the swelling if any worse.  I have heard that after the first day or so, when its starts to mend you can apply heat to aid the healing.  Hope it is okay for  your test. I never head of "strapping" for a swelling joint but if Ceicei knows and has gone through it...  I just use tape or my wrist guard thing for reinforcing my wrist when its sore but not until it passes the first day or so so swelling has room.  Gosh, I broke my wrist, every bone in it once when I came down on it like that roller skating. So you were lucky. My wrist is not good now.. Good luck on your test. TW


----------



## Storm (Jun 16, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I would just ice it off and on for the first 24 hrs.  I were lucky. My wrist is not good now.. Good luck on your test. TW



Thanks, Sorry should have said - I have a grading that I have to attend and be involved in.  Taking a few of the knocks for lower belts, attacker for self defence and sparing for brown belt being tested for Black.  Sort of like a living punch bag but not physically being tested myself.  Still important as I am expected to do my part.  

I also normally take the warm ups for the kids grading which involves alot of press ups which I complete with them.


D


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 16, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> Thank you for that, will give it a crack. Any special tape that you should use for strapping?


ACE elastic bandage will do fine if you have one. You probably can still wear the bandage during the grading, but in nine days, hopefully your wrist would feel much better. Some people with badly hyperextended wrists want a wrist brace.  I don't think you will need that since yours do not sound severe enough. 

TigerWoman is right, do more icing at first, especially in the first 24 hours, then heat can be alternated with ice. Heat helps with the blood circulation to promote healing. Don't do too much press ups at first until your wrist heals a bit more and can bear more weight.

- Ceicei


----------



## Akula (Jun 17, 2004)

As another opinion, inspired by a previous experience, this is something you may want to look at.  I had a fall similar to the one you described, and when I tried catching myself, my left wrist severely hyperextended.  It was sore, and I could still use it, but I couldn't put any stress on it where the direction of force was perpendicular to the hand, in-line stress was fine.  After a few days of no improvement, I went to the doctor, and an x-ray revealed a broken navicular bone (one of the small wrist bones also called the scaphoid bone).  Anyway, after a cast and some time, I was able to use it fine.

I found the following link that describes and gives symptoms for a 
broken navicular bone

Hopefully all you have is a normal sprain that will heal quickly, but if it doesn't start showing signs of improvement, it may be something else.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 17, 2004)

All excellent suggestions on healing that wrist.  As an aikido-ka it's not uncommon to step into the dojo and find 5 or 6 people standing together chatting and seeing every one of them with a taped wrist.  I agree with the icing, heat, maybe some advil to relieve inflamation.  If you have access to some of the steel meditation balls that you roll around in your palm get those and work them for a few minutes at a time.  This will help strengthen your wrists.  Don't do this until the wrist starts hurting, just for a few moments and then rest the wrist. One of my class mates and I stumbled onto this after a particulary painful seminar.  Good luck with it.  Wrist injuries can be a real pain.


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey I got xray eyes and can tell a sprain from a fracture.
If there is no change in 24 hours get it xrayed as no one can say with certainty whether it is sprained/strained/fractured without. Also stress fractures need not be at the area of obvious injury.

Just my 50p worth.

David


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 17, 2004)

I hyperflexed my wrist once and it took months to heal - an xray revealed no fracture nor torn ligaments...just sprain-strain.  Careful...wrists don't always heal quickly...and you may end up with a ganglian cyst...that's okay - just wait until it gets big and sore (the sharp pain goes away), then just smack it and the fluid will reabsorb.

But....you really should get an xray.


----------



## Storm (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you for all the suggestions.  Have been icing it etc and it doesnt seem so painful.  Have training tomorrow so will be careful not to do too much with it. Will keep an eye out and if it doesnt get better will get it checked.

 
  Cheers


----------

